# Hello, im new, would love some guidance and advice



## lonewolfforlifee (May 10, 2015)

Im 18, around 165, some whatcut, not really chubby, i have weight training class in highschool but not really a body building thing tbh, just to get strength. I would love to learn how to cut muscles, i want mine defined. I dont eat healthy but my fast matabolism keeps me skinnyish. I work out during weight training but recently i havent been able to do curling due to my forearm hurting while curling/: i dont know why but its painful, it hurts with the ez bar too. So yeah if love some tips and advice and such thanks


----------



## Guillotine (May 10, 2015)

If you want definition, you are going to have to work on your diet.  Your metabolism will only get you so far, and only for so long.


----------



## lonewolfforlifee (May 10, 2015)

Guillotine said:


> If you want definition, you are going to have to work on your diet.  Your metabolism will only get you so far, and only for so long.


Some times ive tried but idk what to eat and how much of it. Then i always go back to eating junk. I cant help it


----------



## Guillotine (May 10, 2015)

lonewolfforlifee said:


> Some times ive tried but idk what to eat and how much of it. Then i always go back to eating junk. I cant help it


Well, this board can be a good source of information.  Look in the nutrition section.

Just curious though, you are 16, why worry about being 'cut' at 165lbs?  Eat a ton of protein, lift heavy, and grow (muscularly) to 190lbs.  Then cut.  Just my opinion.


----------



## lonewolfforlifee (May 10, 2015)

Guillotine said:


> Well, this board can be a good source of information.  Look in the nutrition section.
> 
> Just curious though, you are 16, why worry about being 'cut' at 165lbs?  Eat a ton of protein, lift heavy, and grow (muscularly) to 190lbs.  Then cut.  Just my opinion.


18 hah and yeah i know, when i work out consistently i can grow muscle easily. I have the body type that i can gain muscle easy and lose fat at an alright rate. But yeah, ill see into nutrition. Thanks.


----------



## Guillotine (May 10, 2015)

lonewolfforlifee said:


> 18 hah and yeah i know, when i work out consistently i can grow muscle easily. I have the body type that i can gain muscle easy and lose fat at an alright rate. But yeah, ill see into nutrition. Thanks.


Sorry - didn't mean to make you younger.  LOL.  But the 2 keys are consistency and nutrition.


----------



## lonewolfforlifee (May 10, 2015)

Guillotine said:


> Sorry - didn't mean to make you younger.  LOL.  But the 2 keys are consistency and nutrition.


Lol its all good x) and yeah i know but i never have enough motivation to be active all the time, i always end up spending my time at home on my bed or couch. I need to get my mind straight and push myself


----------



## Guillotine (May 10, 2015)

lonewolfforlifee said:


> Lol its all good x) and yeah i know but i never have enough motivation to be active all the time, i always end up spending my time at home on my bed or couch. I need to get my mind straight and push myself


Yeah, the desire has to come from within.  We can help with the rest (ideas, workouts etc), but you have to want the end goal enough to do the work.


----------



## lonewolfforlifee (May 10, 2015)

Guillotine said:


> Yeah, the desire has to come from within.  We can help with the rest (ideas, workouts etc), but you have to want the end goal enough to do the work.


Yeahh theres desire in me somewhere, i just have to dig deep and find it. I always need a little guidance. Do you have any tips for me? I would love some


----------



## Guillotine (May 10, 2015)

lonewolfforlifee said:


> Yeahh theres desire in me somewhere, i just have to dig deep and find it. I always need a little guidance. Do you have any tips for me? I would love some


That's a rough one b/c everyone is different.  You have to ask yourself what you want.  Then ask WHY you want it.  If the WHY is some external source (so girls like me, so dudes stop picking on me), you might want to reconsoder


----------



## lonewolfforlifee (May 10, 2015)

Guillotine said:


> That's a rough one b/c everyone is different.  You have to ask yourself what you want.  Then ask WHY you want it.  If the WHY is some external source (so girls like me, so dudes stop picking on me), you might want to reconsoder


I have a girlfriend that loves me undeniably just how i am, and no one picks on me, and if they didnt i really wouldnt care. I dont care what people say or think lol but yeah, im doing this for me, to be a better healthier me.


----------



## brazey (May 10, 2015)

Welcome to the community! Tips can be given in the nutrition and training section. Just include your stats, goals and questions there.


----------

